# Does anyone have...Craft Robo Pro??



## Bellalola24 (Aug 23, 2010)

Buying it to CRYSTAL CLothing. 
im getting ready to purchase this machine and i was wondering if it is a good investment?
I will spend about 1800.00 total with the machine and softwear.
Im looking to start a childrens clothing line where everything is CRYSTALED and i need to start small before spending the big $$ on a Libero machine.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I have heard good things about the Craft Robo Pro. 
If you are going to be decorating things for children under the age of 12 you need to be sure to use low lead or lead-free crystals. Consumer Product Safety rules are getting strict about lead content in anything that comes near kids and crystals typically have lead.
There has been some discussion on this forum about these regulations so search for the topic and do some reading before you start decoration.
Good luck and have fun with your new equipment.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

What software are you purchasing for the designing?


----------



## rrron (Dec 23, 2009)

Check with JSI Sign Systems. That;s who I got mine from aND LOVE IT.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

if you do a search with the search engine you will find many posts regarding this machine..problems and fixes.


----------



## vlcnmstr (Jan 5, 2007)

I have the craft robo pro II. for everything I do, it works wonderfully. I use it for cutting heat press vinyl, rhinestone templates, and even print and cut labels for the bottles of my homemade wine. not sure about the robo pro vs the pro II. but I seem to remember that when I was looking, the extra pressure and range of cutting (might be a bit wider) made the difference between buying the "II" vs jumping up to a larger Roland cutter.


----------

